
Super Mario Wallpaper Maker - pdknsk
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/games/oms/supermariowallpapermaker/create.html?w=1920&h=1080
======
pdknsk
I had previously submitted the Japanese version, which Nintendo has now
translated.

The English version already has both secret items unlocked by default, but not
Toad, which can still be unlocked as mentioned in the comment.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016646)

------
ninedays
I am always amazed by the continuous creativity around Mario after all these
years. Truly amazing.

